# Making yogurt with a heating pad???



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I am trying to make pure cream yogurt for my mum who is on the Atkins induction.

Have a starter pot of plain yogurt and lots of fresh cream that I already make butter from a few times a week.

So I have been trolling the web for directions on how to do it but not having much luck on the keeping the cream warm as the light is blown in the oven but I did find a mention - no direction though - on using a heating pad.

Anyone do this or have any ideas on making it work?

Oh, and do I need to heat the cream before adding the yogurt starter?


----------



## ccfromnc (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.makeyourownyogurt.com/homemade-yogurt-recipe.php

Here's a site with detailed instructions on using the heating pad method. Hope it helps.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I use the heating pad in a lunch box/bag and it works great


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Why do I need to take the cream to 185 degrees?


----------



## froebeli (Feb 14, 2012)

My understanding is that you need to kill off any bad/not wanted bacteria before introducing the yogurt cultures you do want. Otherwise, you end up with off flavors and not what you wanted curdled milk


----------



## Goats Galore (Aug 28, 2012)

Have used a heating pad with great success. I make my yogurt in quart jars. After innoculating with the culture or with yogurt and whisking well, wrap jars in a towel then snuggle them into a basket with the heating pad. Also tuck in a thermometer between jars to check your temp...should be about 114 for about 6 or more hours, depending on the strength of your culture and how tangy the flavor you desire.


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

The newer pads turn themselves off after a few hours, so I have not had success using this.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't speak to using a heating pad, but making yogurt from cream is really tricky as there might not be enough lactose to ferment the mixture. I belong to a low carb forum and folks report really mixed results. I use whole milk and then strain it to make "Greek" yogurt which is much lower carb. I use a simple 1 quart yogurt maker and have perfect results every time. Also, as others have mentioned, the newer heating pads turn off after two hours. Not a problem if you set a timer and turn the pad back on.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I wrap our qt jar in a doubled towel (rubberband it on) and let it sit on the counter 24hrs...always turns out well. I make ours with 1% milk b/c that's what we drink.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

The milk needs to be heated to 185 to break down the protein bonds, which can then be...reconfigured so that the culture can thicken it.

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/cheese/yogurt_making/yogurt2000.htm


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I put my jars of cultured milk in a styrofoam cooler with the hot pad in there. Check now and again so if it turns off, you can restart it.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's how I make yogurt........just a bit different.

I fill a cooler with very hot (just about boiling) water and let it set.
I make the yogurt mixture and I do heat the milk to 185 degrees and cool to 110 degrees.
I pour the yogurt mixture into two one quart jars and wrap in towels.
I fill two one quart jars with boiling water and wrap in towels.
I empty the hot water from cooler and place all four quart jars into the hot cooler.
Close it up and leave it set for 6 - 10 hours. Usually it's closer to 6 hours and it's set to our liking.

I've been using this method with great results for several years. Always works for us and no electric to worry about.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I finally got time to make the yogurt! With all the recomendations against pure cream I went with mostly milk and a quarter cream, mixed it all up with my starter - as it was already pasturized I didnt bother to do that step - covered the bowl with a towl and put the heating pad ontop.

After 6 hours I checked it and found the milk only just barely warm and only a little bit stiff so turned up the heating pad and went to bed.

Next morning it was set really good but still not tart.

12 hours later it STILL was NOT tart but it did taste fantastic so we ate it all up, tart or not. lol

Shall be doing this again, LOTS!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

I make yogurt Fankhausers way.

An ice chest with water at 120f and the yogurt in glass jars works wonderfully


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I make yogurt from cream, since my son can't handle milk protein. I don't bother with heating the cream. I put cream right from the fridge into quart jars, mix in starter, and put it in a cooler filled with hot water. Never had it fail yet.

I ferment it for 24 hours. This gives me a very thick cream. It tastes a lot like store bought sour cream, only richer and milder. The kids eat it like ice cream.


----------



## StickyFloors (Aug 4, 2014)

I have done it in a cooler and in a thermal cooker. But what I found was the simplest way was to start with a culture that didn't need a lot of heat to reproduce. 

I use a culture from scandinavia called viili. I just blend the starter with my raw goats milk and put it on top of my fridge where it will be warm. Next day, yogurt is ready. Been doing it this way for the entire summer and it's been GREAT. So much easier than trying to keep it to temp. Always looking for easier ways to do things since I do so much from scratch.

Anyway, here's the starter culture I use:
http://www.culturesforhealth.com/viili-yogurt-starter.html

I've mentioned these folks before in this forum, but I have no connection. They are just a great company for cultures.


----------

